# Plant pics at Tatton park



## Becca (19 Apr 2010)

Thought I'd add some pics from a trip to Tatton park about a month ago. The grounds are really lovely to walk around but then we discovered a grotty old greenhouse with a treasure trove of plants. I recommend it to anyone up in Cheshire. My photography doesn't do it justice but hopefully conveys it a bit. R the pics too big?

1. The Japanese Garden



2.



3.



4.



5. 



6.



7. Graeme investigating



8. Getting a bit over-excited about moss as per normal!



9.



10.



11.



12.




Well I hope you enjoy

Becca


----------



## John Starkey (19 Apr 2010)

looks an interesting place,nice pics becca.


----------



## dw1305 (21 Apr 2010)

Hi all,
I can put names to a few of the mosses and plants, the moss in pic 2. is a "Hair Moss" (_Polytrichum_), the moss in pic 3. is probably _Brachythecium_ sp. the plant in pic 4. is _Helxine (Soleirolia) soleirolii_, pics 6 & 7 look like a _Selaginella _species, the fern is probably _Woodwardia radicans_, also in 12.  In pic 9. and 11. the coloured leaves are _Begonia rex_ cultivars, the lovely curly one in 11. may be _B. rex_ "Escargot", (if you go back and find some "fallen off" leaves they are an easy leaf cutting, same for the _Cyperus_ in pic 9.). The fern in 11. is _Pteris vittata_.
cheers Darrel


----------



## Graeme Edwards (21 Apr 2010)

Swish. Nice info Darrel! We will be going back for sure at some point. It's a lovely place to have a walk, picnic, photography etc. We could do a ukaps meet there. 

Thanks to Bec for posting them up. Worthy post as many peeps would love these plants at home.

Cheers.


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Apr 2010)

Lovely photos Becca, looks like a great place to visit, did Graeme nick some cuttings?? hehe

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Becca (22 Apr 2010)

dw1305 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> I can put names to a few of the mosses and plants, the moss in pic 2. is a "Hair Moss" (_Polytrichum_), the moss in pic 3. is probably _Brachythecium_ sp. the plant in pic 4. is _Helxine (Soleirolia) soleirolii_, pics 6 & 7 look like a _Selaginella _species, the fern is probably _Woodwardia radicans_, also in 12.  In pic 9. and 11. the coloured leaves are _Begonia rex_ cultivars, the lovely curly one in 11. may be _B. rex_ "Escargot", (if you go back and find some "fallen off" leaves they are an easy leaf cutting, same for the _Cyperus_ in pic 9.). The fern in 11. is _Pteris vittata_.



Wow! Thanks for that, I am impressed! How do you know what they are? Do you just know or is there somewhere you can look them up and find out? I wouldn't know where to start! 



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> looks like a great place to visit, did Graeme nick some cuttings??



Do you need to ask? Ha! Felt like a criminal, loitering by the plants till there was no one around!   I had some interesting plants in my bag by the time we left!

Becca


----------



## Steve Smith (22 Apr 2010)

Cracking stuff!  Would love to visit.  Especially the Japanese garden   Great shots Becca!


----------



## dw1305 (23 Apr 2010)

Hi all,
I did a degree in Botany, and I worked for a long time in Horticulture (including some curation of plant collections) so I picked up a lot of the names. 

Knowing where to start is the tricky bit, for "Glasshouse plants" I'd recommend "The Garden Plant Series - Conservatory and Indoor Plants - Volumes 1 & 2". by Roger Phillips and Martin Rix.  You can often pick up "The Garden Plant Series" at cheap book shops remaindered etc. Begonias are in vol. 1.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Conservatory-Indoor-Plants-garden-plant/dp/0330373757/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_10

cheers Darrel


----------



## Becca (25 Apr 2010)

dw1305 said:
			
		

> Knowing where to start is the tricky bit, for "Glasshouse plants" I'd recommend "The Garden Plant Series - Conservatory and Indoor Plants - Volumes 1 & 2". by Roger Phillips and Martin Rix.  You can often pick up "The Garden Plant Series" at cheap book shops remaindered etc. Begonias are in vol. 1.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Conservatory-Indoor-Plants-garden-plant/dp/0330373757/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_10



Aw nice, thanks for that. Will look it up

Becca


----------

